# [OT] Anonymiser wie JAP ohne X! Geht sowas?

## barthi

Hi!

Ihr kennt doch sicher alle JAp von der TU Dresden, oder? Ich würde auf meinem Server auch gerne einen Anonymiser laufen lassen, aber JAp funktioniert leider nur mit einer GUI.

Kennt ihr vielleicht andere Programme, die auch im Textmodus laufen?

Danke,

Barthi

Mod edit: Off-Topic gesetzt.

----------

## Carlo

Bug 15260

Funktioniert bei mir anstandslos. Einfach als Proxy eintragen und via JAP surfen. Um den Mix als Server laufen zu lassen, muß Du lediglich den Parameter -j aus der Config entfernen.

Carlo

----------

## barthi

Das hört sich gut an. Ich hab nur leider ein Problem beim emergen:

```

   error before `*' token

/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/XMLException.hpp:192: syntax

   error before `::' token

/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/XMLException.hpp:199: syntax

   error before `::' token

/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/XMLException.hpp:204: syntax

   error before `::' token

In file included from /mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/BaseRefVectorOf.hpp:59,

                 from /mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/XMLString.hpp:237,

                 from Base64.cpp:110:

/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException.hpp:68: syntax

   error before `:' token

/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException.hpp:68: syntax

   error before `&' token

/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException.hpp:68: ISO

   C++ forbids declaration of `ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException' with no type

/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException.hpp: In

   function `int ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException(...)':

/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException.hpp:68: `

   toCopy' undeclared (first use this function)

/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException.hpp:68: (Each

   undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears

   in.)

/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException.hpp:68: only

   constructors take base initializers

/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include/xercesc/util/ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException.hpp:68: confused by earlier errors, bailing out

make[1]: *** [Base64.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/src/xercesc/util'

make: *** [Util] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

g++ -fPIC -DLINUX -D_REENTRANT -c -I/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include -march=pentium2 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o /mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/obj/LINUX/InputSource.o InputSource.cpp

g++ -fPIC -DLINUX -D_REENTRANT -c -I/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include -march=pentium2 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o /mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/obj/LINUX/SAXException.o SAXException.cpp

g++ -fPIC -DLINUX -D_REENTRANT -c -I/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/include -march=pentium2 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o /mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/obj/LINUX/SAXParseException.o SAXParseException.cpp

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/portage/tmp/portage/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5/work/xerces-c-src_2_3_0/src/xercesc/sax'

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/xerces-c-2.3.0-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 25, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Kannst du damit was anfangen?

----------

## barthi

Okay, hat sich erledigt. Ich hatte die Bug-Seite nicht komplett gelesen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## barthi

Alles klar. Es ist installiert.

Aber kannst du mir vielleicht noch mal ein bissl genauer erklären, wie ich den Proxy einrichte?

Danke

----------

## Carlo

1. RC-Script Handbuch

2. rc-update add japmix default

3. Proxy im Browser eintragen (Port 6544)

Carlo

----------

## barthi

Also, ich will ja nicht nerven, aber bei mir funktioniert das nicht.

Die drei Schritte die du aufgelistet hast hab ich schon gekannt. Ich dachte, du könntest es vielleicht noch ein bissl detailierter formulieren.

Bei der Config z.B. kann ich das -j nicht weglassen, es sein denn, ich ersetze es durch ein -c.

Vielleicht noch mal kurz zu meinem System:

ich wähle mich über ISDN ins Internet ein. Dazu nutze ich meinen Gentoo-Server. Jetzt möchte ich gerne von meinen Clients aus, über JAP, anonym surfen. Ich hab aber noch nicht so ganz raus, welche Ports und IPs ich einstellen muss.

Muss ich denn das verwendete Port auch über IPtables forwarden?

Ich hoffe, du kannst nochmal helfen.

Danke,

Barthi

----------

## Carlo

 *barthi wrote:*   

> Bei der Config z.B. kann ich das -j nicht weglassen

 

-j fällt weg, wenn Du den Mix auch als Mix laufen lassen willst und nicht als Proxy. Der Port ist 6544. Sowohl vom Proxy zum ersten Mix der Kaskade als auch innerhalb des lokalen Netzes vom Browser zum Proxy.

Eigentlich brauchst Du nur japmix starten und im Browser <proxyserver>:6544 angeben. Nun der Haken: Ich habe JAP lange nicht mehr genutzt - bei mir funktioniert's derzeit auch nicht. Ich bekomme zwar ein ACK vom Mix - das war's dann aber auch. Entweder der Dienst ist derzeit tot (eher unwahrscheinlich) oder Du mußt Dir eine neuere Version ziehen (daily snapshot).

edit: 

 *barthi wrote:*   

> Die drei Schritte die du aufgelistet hast hab ich schon gekannt.

 

Denk Dir nichts dabei. Der Hinweis auf die Doku ist bei mir notorisch. Es gibt immer jemanden, der was daraus zieht, anstatt eine evtl. 99 Mal gestellte Frage neu zu stellen. 

Carlo

----------

